# LA GENTE CC DEL VALLE IMPERIAL 21 ST. ANNUAL SUPER SHOW



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's time...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Right after vegas. LETS RILL


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

LA GENTE CC . TTMFT


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Right after vegas. LETS RILL


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*~TTMFT~*:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT FOR LA GENTE


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

La Gente Ttmft!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST SOCAL BC WILL BE THERE


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:nicoderm:*TTT*


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Me too TTMFT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This show ain't no joke....


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Where can I get registration forms?...anything online or just mail in?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming up really fast...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*~TTMFT~*:thumbsup:


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

UNLIMITED AND LIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

hypnotiqsd said:


> Where can I get registration forms?...anything online or just mail in?



Just show up....registration there is pretty fast. See you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

_TTT_


----------



## mustangmike (May 10, 2010)

Its almost show day

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

3 more weeks


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

ANY HOPPERS GOING????????????


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

yes their will be hoppers


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

_TTT_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost time...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

ttmft


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

INDIVIDUALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

where do we pre register


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Pm me your email. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Almost time...



:yes:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get the beers nice & cold cause it's on this weekend


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

whats the name.of the hotel across. the street from the show or number


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Low life hydraulics will be in the house!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Airporter Inn

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Whats the pay out gor hoppers


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

What time does it start?


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Pm sent

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't sleep on this show cause your going to miss a good one , ttft


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Sleeeep.....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Where is the night life tonight?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMEY....THERE IS A PLACE CALLED" THE OWL" IN DOWN MAINSTREET EL CENTRO OFF SIX STREET ..IF NOT CALL ME AND I WILL HAVE SOME HOMEYS SWOOP YOU UP...THATS MY OLD STOMPING GROUNDS...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

That's what's Abel, gracias!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

There's a lot of titties in mexicali....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

themadmexican said:


> There's a lot of titties in mexicali....
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:drama:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAD A BLAST LOADING UP PICS BUT HERE'S A TEASER--------------------


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

New illusions cc posted up ...good job on the show ...great vibe


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another good one in the books...see you next year.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Latins Finest B.C. had a great time TTT for LA GENTE car club see u guys at the next show *:thumbsup:*



*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Another good one in the books...see you next year.


x2:yes:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone who came out to show support. :thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE PIX HOMIE...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> NICE PIX HOMIE...


THANKS-


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Damn Nice Pics..:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to all that came out and supported La Gente:h5:
Nice pix omar trece:thumbsup:


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

my brother went for the first time and said it was good show he took all the phootage so check my thread in 2 weeks and ill have all the pics of the show posted along for my club brothers who showed the crowd a good show with mine and my brothers hopper the purple/blue cutlass and my uncles 62 from showtime taking first place 
hope to see yall next year


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pics.

Looks like a good show. Wish I could've have gone, was suppose to head down to imperial for work this week, but my work decided not to send me.


----------

